# "The Reef"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We all need escape routes from the hustle and bustle of daily life to unwind and breathe. Finding paths to relaxation is important for a happy, healthy life. Dreams can come true again when everything old is new again. Welcome to â€œThe Reefâ€ our newest addition at Bay Flats Lodge.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, â€œThe Reefâ€ offers exclusive accommodations for 9 guests, lighted elevator with phone, screened in porch, 2.2 acres coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home.

Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic, accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

More to come...please stay tuned.

*Fishing Report*

Trout fishing area reefs, ICW, VBC and area deeper lakes has offered some of the best action we experienced since 1996. Key in on shell undulations and tapered oyster reefs. Starting early has been a huge key to recent success.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trout Early, Reds Late*

The lodge welcomed Mike S. and his team in the commercial drywall industry for a two-day event. We also say hello to returning guests Tom F. guests and Scott T. party. Everyone have a safe weekend, and remember to wear that kill switch.
According to Captain Harold, early trophy trout are already being caught and released this Saturday morning.

*Lodge News*
Just outside the town of Seadrift, Texas inside the private gates of Swan Point Landing and Marina sits Bay Flats Lodge, providing outdoor enthusiasts a unique combination of luxury accommodations, culinary excellence, and spectacular professionally guided year-round fishing, duck, dove and deer hunting adventures. We are located along the middle Texas Gulf coast, overlooking the pristine waters of San Antonio Bay and back country lakes, where fun times and relaxation are a way of life. From the moment you arrive, youâ€™ll know that weâ€™ve been expecting you. We offer a meeting-conference room with seasoned-veteran guides to accommodate up to 56 guests. The lodge is spread out over 7.25 acres of landscaped beautiful natural coastal oak trees.


----------

